# Java EE Hosting, worauf muss ich achten?



## zilti (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Für mein nächstes Projekt brauche ich Java EE (bzw. damit geht es halt am komfortabelsten). Nun habe ich mich etwas umgesehen und auch so einiges gefunden. Jetzt stellen sich mir aber ein paar Fragen:
1. Tomcat-Hosting ist ja viel günstiger als etwa Glassfish-Hosting. Ab wann "lohnt" sich Glassfish?
2. Sollte ich beim Hosting auf bestimmte Java-spezifische Dinge achten? Ist Tomcat immer gleich Tomcat/Glassfish gleich Glassfish oder kann der Provider Dinge "verbieten"?
Vielen Dank schon jetzt für Antworten!


----------



## The_S (25. Mai 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was du machen willst ;-) . Generell ist es aber oftmals billiger, sich einen V-Server zu mieten und dann alles selbst bei Bedarf zu installieren/deinstallieren.


----------



## AlexSpritze (25. Mai 2010)

zilti hat gesagt.:


> Ist Tomcat immer gleich Tomcat?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Oder kann ich sobald ich einen Tomcat habe, den selbst einstellen / erweitern?


----------



## homer65 (25. Mai 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Generell ist es aber oftmals billiger, sich einen V-Server zu mieten und dann alles selbst bei Bedarf zu installieren/deinstallieren.


Den Weg mit einem eigenen V-Server bin ich auch gegangen. Man ist halt viel flexibler.


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2010)

Tomcat ist nicht gleich Tomcat, und Glassfish ist nicht gleich Glassfish, das nennt sich Konfiguration 

Der Provider kann so ziemlich alles erlauben und verbieten was er will, meist wird alles verboten was irgendwie Ressourcen ziehen könnte, deswegen da auf das kleingedruckte achten, V-Server hört sich besser an.


----------



## zilti (30. Mai 2010)

Danke,
Ja, ist gut zu wissen, dann werde ich etwas darauf achten. Ich bin sowieso vorsichtig geworden, seitdem ich beinahe bei einem Hoster registriert hätte, der Tomcat 5.0 drauf hatte 
Naja, also was ich so machen will ist:
Eine Webseite
Ein dazugehöriges Loginsystem inkl. OpenID
Socket-Verbindungen zu Client-Anwendungen

Die ersten beiden sollten ja problemlos mit Tomcat möglich sein, aber wie sieht es mit dem Dritten aus?


----------

